# Helping Tiels Bond to Each Other?



## Badger (Nov 21, 2011)

I had only one cockatiel for years as a kid, till I wised up and got him a partner a few years ago. Now they tolerate each other, but are not as friendly as I would like. 
Now I just got a third cockatiel. Taking things slowly, still in different cages. 
They chirp back and forth and seem mildly intersted in each other. I do let them out at the same time, but not on the same stand. 
I do not want to mess up any chance of friendship! My first cockatiel was so bonded with me for years, that I think he may not know how to interact with his own species that well?
He will sing with them enthusiastically *IF* I start the whistling, and keep egging him on with it. BTW, these two newer cockatiels both are survivors of bonded pairs that died. They seem more fluent in cockatiel talk than my original. 
I am really hoping for them to all become friendly, sing and talk, sit near each other, even cuddle! I am gone during the day for work, so they need this. They are all very bonded with me, btw. They are always coming over for petting and talking when I let them out. Do I need to lessen my interaction with them one on one? What can I do to help them get along?
Thank you!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Unfortunately you cant really help them like eachother, they either do or they dont just like people, in time their relationship might grow but theres not much you can do to get them to be closer. Mine started out not liking eachother but over the last 8 months they have been living together have become more friendly towards eachother but do not preen or cuddle. Caging them together might help them bond, but if you do make sure you are on the look out for any fighting/aggressiveness( rearranging the cage before adding a new bird can help reduce cage territoriality). Try letting them out on the same stand, if they are clipped and cannot reach eachother then how do they become friends?


----------

